# Royal Oak Tumbleweed Starters



## RiversideSm0ker (May 17, 2018)

Guys,

I'd like to give a shout out to the folks at Royal Oak for another awesome product. I have discovered that the ridged charcoal they put out is second to none but I just recently tried a fire starting product that they produce. These tumbleweed starters are absolutely phenomenal. They catch fire like nothing else I've ever used. One quick spark from a lighter and bam that puppy is blazing. I use them to start my charcoal. they burn intense and there is no chemical odor. Quicker than newspaper and since I don't get a newspaper they are more convenient as well. I bought mine at a local WalMart for about $3. I am relatively sure that was a  package of 12. If this is not something you guys have tried and you are just wanting an easy way to start your smoker fire, I highly recommend this product. Now back to your regularly scheduled BBQ...

George


----------



## Geebs (May 17, 2018)

I saw these the other day, does it light the charcoal in a chimney ok? I have always used the Weber cubes.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 17, 2018)

Never seen them before. I also use Weber cubes. 

Chris


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 17, 2018)

Firestarters? That there is just one more of them things you city slickers think you need to run out and buy!

JK... All kidding aside,  I think you will fine a propane light much more convenient. Whether that be a torch, weed burner, cooking burner element, or such. Just my opinion.


----------



## tropics (May 17, 2018)

I agree with you George They work great,get the charcoal going pretty quick.
Richie


----------



## motocrash (May 17, 2018)

Cool.I too use Weber cubes,but will try these when I see them.
I'll save everyone a google...
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Royal-Oak-Fire-Starter-16-per-pack-205228448/300375056


----------



## bbqbrett (May 17, 2018)

Never tried either that or the Weber cubes.  I always just use newspaper in the chimney and spray the paper with a little cooking spray before I light it.  May have to try those though.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 17, 2018)

The thing that impressed me was how fast and hot they burn. It's like these were designed by some pyromaniac for the fantasy toy. Just one gets my charcoal chimney hot in less than 15 minutes. I'd use paper if it was convenient but these are the most effective fire starting tools I've ever used. It's pretty much just burning weeds I guess. Enjoy :)

George


----------



## darwin101 (Jun 30, 2018)

Home Depot and Tractor Supply carry the Frontier or Royal Oak tumbleweeds.  Cheaper than the Amazon & Walmart.
I don't get the free newspaper anymore.  :(


----------

